# Schwebstoff-Filter



## Gusti aus Wien (3. Juli 2008)

Guten Tag !

ich bin neu hier und hätte folgende Frage. ich habe einen ca. 6o m3 Schwimmteich. Algen sind im Griff und auch sonst eine feine Sache. Allerdings sind im Wasser Schwebstoffe, welche sich nicht ausfiltern lassen - weil sie zu kllein sind. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Druckfiltern, welche auf der Zirkulationspumpe (läuft 24/7) angeschlossen werden. Bei e.bay gibt es welche mit Watte, oder auch welche mit Kugeln drinnen (Bead).
Das Wasser ist klar und sauber, allerdings diese Schwebstoffe (schaut häßlich aus nach dem Schwimmen, in der Früh ist wieder alles klar) stören sehr. Ich habe eine Oase Dauerlaufpumpe mit 115 Watt.

Danke und liebe Grüße
aus Wien (Ö)


----------



## Digicat (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schwebstoff-Filter*

Servus Gusti

Ein Herzlich Willkommen von Wien (Arbeit) nach Wien  

Meines Wissens gibt es keinen Filter der diese Schwebstoffe (= Schwebalgen) herausfiltern kann. Den Algen entgegen wirken kann man mit Pflanzen, Pflanzen und nochmals Pflanzen  .

Stell uns deinen Teich bitte vor, daß man sich etwas vorstellen kann  

Wünsche Dir hier noch viel Spaß, von einem den es nach Grünbach am Schneeberg verschlagen hat und gerade im Zug auf dem Heimweg ist.


----------



## Gusti aus Wien (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schwebstoff-Filter*

Hi Digicat ! Danke für die rasche Antwort. ich bin öfter in Reichenau beim Schneeberg, weil ich dort dienstlich zu tun habe. Werde Teichbilder am PC zu hause suchen. Der Bead Filter ist von der Fa. Behnke, aber ziemlich teuer. kann man leicht im Internet finden. Herzlichst Gustl

PS: Ganz verstanden hab`ich das nicht, Du arbeitest in GB und wohnst in W ?


----------



## Digicat (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schwebstoff-Filter*

Servus Gusti



> .... Du arbeitest in GB und wohnst in W


Genau umgekehrt, Arbeite in Wien, Wohne in Grünbach.

Reichenau ist aber sehr schön, aber wenn du dort dienstlich bist, hast aber nicht viel davon  

Leider kann ich dir wegen dem Filter keine Info geben, da ich von Filtern nicht so eine Ahnung habe  .

Aber die Filter-Spezies werden sicher noch Statement dazu abgeben


----------



## Jürgen-V (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schwebstoff-Filter*

hi gusti
ich denke das dein problem ganz wo anders liegt.
bei 60m³ benötigst du eine höhere umwälzrate.
den schmutz wo du beim schwimmen erzeugst, sind kleine schmutzteilchen, die wie du selber sagst, am nächsten tag wieder weg sind.
das kommt daher weil einmal die pumpe genug zeit hatte den schmutz zu filtern und zweitens setzte sich ein großteil wieder ab.
so beginnt dann am nächsten tag das gleiche spiel von neuen. 
deshalb empfehle ich dir eine 2 starke pumpe mit anzuschließen,
damit dein verschmuztes wasser beim nächsten baden auch schnell entfernt werden kann und nicht wieder der großteil sich am boden absetzt.
der erfolg wird sich dann schnell einsetzen, ich weiß das weil es bei mir ähnlich war.


----------



## Gusti aus Wien (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schwebstoff-Filter*

Hallo Jürgen und Heike !
Danke für Euer Reply. Das Problem ist dass der 4 Kammer Fortex Filter vom Aufbau her so kleine Teile gar nicht ausfiltern kann.  Jetzt habe ich unter www.behncke.com diesen "Bead-Filter" gefunden, welcher das angeblich kann. Aber in Ö kostet das Teil ca. 400,-- Euronen, was mir für einen "Feldversuch" zu viel Geld ist. Bei e...ay.de bietet jemand einen Druckfilter an, welcher mit einer Filterwatte an, ist aber trotz 3 Versuchen nicht willens mir zu antworten.
Deswegen wäre es sehr fein, wenn jemand mit der Lösung dieses Problemes (Ausfiltern) Erfahrung hätte.
Herzlichst aus Wien (genaugenommen Klosterneuburg, aber das kennt ja kein Mensch)


----------



## ösiwilli (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schwebstoff-Filter*



			
				Gusti aus Wien schrieb:
			
		

> (genaugenommen Klosterneuburg, aber das kennt ja kein Mensch)



 Doch 

Kann Dir zwar trotzdem bei Deinem Problem nicht helfen, aber béi unseren Experten hier bist Du sicher gut aufgehoben!

LG-Willi- Ex-Wiener und Neo-Weinviertler


----------



## juergen-b (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schwebstoff-Filter*

hallo gusti,

wenn du einen 60m³ teich dein eigen nennst - schwebestoffe weg haben möchtest aber lt. deinen worten bei 400€ Feldversuch schon bedenken hast, bin ich nicht sicher, ob hilfe machbar ist ......... denn eine wahre lösung die funktioniert geht in ganz andere dimensionen ........ zumindest die lösungen die mir einfallen würden kosten richtig geld und unterhaltungskosten.

dazwischen nähern wir uns dann dem perpedo mobile


----------



## Jürgen-V (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schwebstoff-Filter*

hi
da hat jürgen leider recht.

deinen bead-filter habe ich auf die schnelle nicht gefunden. 

die beads die ich kenne, filtern zwar feine teilchen mit raus,
sind aber als biofilter gedacht und nicht als schmutzfilter.
dann haben sie je nach hersteller den nachteil das du eine zusätzliche pumpe anschließen mußt, die auch keine billigware sein sollte, weil der beadfilter ne menge pumpenleistung für sich beansprucht. 

den druckfilter lass bitte dir zu liebe ganz gehen. 

die haben vieeeel zu wenig volumen für deine anlage.
wenn du dann auch noch filterwatte verwendest, setzt er sich dann noch zusätzlich schneller zu und nehmen der pumpe auch noch leistung weg.


----------



## matzeed7 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schwebstoff-Filter*

ja aber wie filtert man nun das Wasser, sodass die ganz ganz feinen Schwebstoffe nicht in den Teich zurück gelangen???

Ich hab mal einen Versuch mit einen kleinen Patronenfilter gemacht, auf einen grossen Teich kann ich die Ergebnisse aber nicht umsetzten


----------



## Jürgen-V (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schwebstoff-Filter*

hi matze
jürgen-b spielte schon darauf an. 

trommel- oder fließfilter mit einer min. durchlaufrate von 25000ltr (besser mehr) wären bei ihm ideal.


----------



## matzeed7 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schwebstoff-Filter*

ich hab mal gesucht aber nicht das richtige gefunden, wie funktioniert denn nun ein einfacher Drommelfilter, kann mir das nicht so recht vorstellen, also das Filterprinzip+Reinigung


----------



## Jürgen-V (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schwebstoff-Filter*

hi matze
guckst du da
http://www.trommelfilter.com/de/startseite/trommelfilter/funktion.html

das gute bei den teilen ist, das sie große und *kleinste* schmutzteile gleichzeitg entfernen. die siebe haben 30-40mµ (tausendstel millimeter). die reinigung erfolgt automatisch, er läuft also ohne das man hand anlegen muß.
lobo und ich haben mal einen gebaut.

guckst du da....ist aber laaaaang. videos sind auch dabei 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5140


----------



## Fietje69 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schwebstoff-Filter*

Ich würde dir einen Sandfilter für Schwimmbäder empfehlen und diesen mit 3 sorten Sand befüllen... wir haben es auch so  hier stehen und es geht gut- und vor allem ist dieses auch noch Bezahlbar.
Die andere Lösung die wir auch noch benutzen wäre:
Besorge dir eine Filterpatrone für Kunstoffschwimmbecken und setze diesen Filter in ein 125er Rohr mache es auf dem einen Ende mit einem Lüftungsgitter zu und auf dem anderen Ende reduzierst du es auf den den Ansaugsutzen der Pumpe. Die Filterpartone hat ei Loch wo ein 50er Rohr reinpasst und auf dem anderen Ende machst du ein Blindstoppen drauf so bekommst du eine max Filterwirkung.
Verklebe aber nicht alles sondern mache es so das du den Filter rausnehmen kannst den diese Filter sind auswaschbar du wirst staunen was du damit alles aus dem Wasser holst.
Kosten für Sandfilter mit Sand ca.150euro
Filterbau mit Filter ca.30euro Bauzeit 30min Einsatzklar nach 45min.....


----------



## Jürgen-V (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schwebstoff-Filter*

hi
jetzt muß ich dir aber erstmal eine rüge erteilen.

warum kamst du nicht schon vorher mit deinem tipp?

ich weiß mittlerweise schon das schwimmteiche anders "ticken" als koiteiche
und habe aber damit auch keinerlei erfahrung.
das gleiche gilt bei mir auch für naturteiche, warum auch...ich habe nen koiteich und mache für mich das beste daraus.

ich kann mir gut vorstellen das deine filterung dafür ausreichend ist und gut
funktioniert. 

aber aus was besteht eine  "Filterpatrone für Kunstoffschwimmbecken" ?


----------



## Fietje69 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schwebstoff-Filter*

Wieso Rüge?
ich bin ja noch nicht solange in diesem Forum!
Dann halte ich mich lieber etwas zurück weil man doch sehr oft das Gefühl hat das andere Meinungen hier nicht so gerne gesehen werden....
Zu dem Filter, der Filter ist Rund (110mm) im Durchmesser und das Material fühlt sich an wie eine Mischung aus Papier/Kaffeefilter/Microfaser aber es läst sich auswaschen. So eine Filterpatrone kostet bei Hagebau ca. 8euro.
Wir dachten auch das unser Wasser sauber wäre aber dieser Filter hat uns gezeigt was da doch noch drin war...
Wir sind auf diese Idee gekommen weil wir unsern Pool umgebaut haben und wir soviel wie Möglich der vorhandenen Materialien verwenden wollten.
Da wir uns mit den Materialien für den Teich als auch für ein Schwimmbad auskennen haben wir dieses halt gemischt und wir finden das es sich sehen lassen kann.


----------



## Jürgen-V (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schwebstoff-Filter*

hi


> Dann halte ich mich lieber etwas zurück weil man doch sehr oft das Gefühl hat das andere Meinungen hier nicht so gerne gesehen werden....



wie kommst du den darauf ?
ein forum ist zum lernen da, wenn da man keine anderen meinungen hört, lernt man nix.
schau mich an, jetzt habe ich was von dir gelenrt. 

in deinem provil steht kammer- und sandfilter. ich denke mal das er eine gute
vorfilterung für den grobschmutz benötigt, oder?
wie oft mußt du diesen feinfilter wechseln?


----------



## Gusti aus Wien (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schwebstoff-Filter*

HOHO !

Danke für die Antworten.
Ich habe jetzt den Link von dem Ebay-Teil wieder gefunden (siehe unten) und würde mich freuen, wenn jemand Bescheid wüßte ob das taugt.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130232632600&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=003


Vielleicht schaffe ich es auch noch diese Woche ein Bild vom Teich zu machen, damit IHR Euch ein Bild machen könnt wie das ausschaut.

Inzwischen sonnige Grüße aus 
Klo(ster)neuburg !
Gusti


----------



## juergen-b (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schwebstoff-Filter*

hallo gusti,

die problematik aller bisher angesprochenen produkte (sandfilter, poolkartusche, dein link) ist immer die gleiche ......... du hast nur einen sehr geringen durchsatz und du benötigst in der regel pumpen die druck aufbauen.
ein ganz entscheidender nachteil in meinen augen ist aber die wartungsintensität, denn je nach aufkommen, reichen schon 2-3 algenbüschel, die teile annähernd dicht zu machen.

du hast einen 60m³ teich ........ denkst du wirklich, mit 5 000l durchsatz kannst du darin die schwebeteilchen beeindrucken - die bilden sich schneller, wie du sie rausfiltern kannst.

was du benötigst ist ein großer durchsatz durch deinen filter, welcher mit einer energiesparenden (rohr)pumpe betrieben werden kann, um die laufenden kosten zu senken.

da du sicher auch nicht im niederen stundentakt gewillt bist deine filter zu reinigen, sehe ich nur die möglichkeit in den bereich trommelfilter oder fließfilter zu gehen - was aber kostenmäßig nicht gerade im unteren bereich liegt ........... aber nach meiner meinung, die einzige vernünftige effiziente lösung darstellt.

entweder - oder ......... wobei "oder" ein ewiger herd des unmutes sein wird.


----------



## Fietje69 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schwebstoff-Filter*

Nun das Reinigen des Sandfilters...vielleicht einmal in der Woche dauert 4min. Einfach die Ventilstellung ändern und der Filter reinigt sich selber.
Ich habe keinen besonderen Vorfilter für die gesamte Filteranlage, nur an den Saugpunkten selber hab ich kleine Siebe aus Kunststoff angebracht.
Das mit dem lernen ist ja Richtig aber wenn man sich manche Texte hier durchliest wie so manche Leute hier angegangen werden...
Egal ich geb mein Wissen / können gerne weiter auch wenn es nicht immer die Norm ist wie ich was mache.
So ungefähr sieht mein Sandfilter aus :
http://cgi.ebay.de/Pool-Filteranlag...ryZ20732QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

und das würd ich dir auch empfehlen inkl. der Pumpe die hat keinen Druck / Saugverlust. So eine Pumpe nur etwas größer hab ich als 3. Pumpe im Einsatz.


----------



## juergen-b (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schwebstoff-Filter*

hallo fietje,

so mit einweig anrede und namen zum schluß klingt angenehmer.



> Die Vorteile der Serie Galaxy sind :
> 
> - selbstansaugend
> - gute Laufruhe
> ...





> das würd ich dir auch empfehlen inkl. der Pumpe die hat keinen Druck / Saugverlust. So eine Pumpe ....



dies sind die daten der pumpe aus deinem link, und du behauptest es wäre keine druckpumpe ????????

pumpen von denen ich spreche und die real keine druckpumpen sind, haben werte von bis 30m³ förderung und von 160W - 250W, das heißt sie fördern mit max. gleicher stromaufnahme die 5 fache wassermenge.  

wie bereits erwähnt - wir reden von einem 60m³ teich und nochmal - ich bin der meinung, eine umwälzung von 6m³ bringt hier keinen ersichtlichen erfolg.

ohne selbst praktische erfahrung im haben zu sandfilterbereich haben, habe ich aber schon sehr oft die meinung gelesen, daß sanfilter aufgrund der organischen belastung, welche in naturteichen eingeschwemmt wird, mit der zeit verklumpen - rein vom grundsatz sind diese filter für schwimmbäder konzipiert und ausgelegt. 



> Ich habe keinen besonderen Vorfilter für die gesamte Filteranlage, nur an den Saugpunkten selber hab ich kleine Siebe aus Kunststoff angebracht


 wir reden aber beide von einem schwimmteich mit den üblichen belastungen durch abgestorbene pflanzen und teilweise auch algen etc. ???


----------



## Fietje69 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schwebstoff-Filter*

Lieber Jürgen,

Unser Teich ist ein umgebauter Pool und wir haben dort Sand, Kies und ca. 80 Pflanzen eingebracht. Es ist kein Schwimmteich!
Ich habe leider keine Ahnung von Rohrpumpen und die Daten die so auf die schnelle gefunden habe sind schon beeindruckent da gebe ich Dir recht.
Aber was muss du dann für einen Filter einsetzen der diese Wassermenge dann aufnimmt? Immerhin haben diese Pumpen einen Abgang von 110mmm und wenn ich es reduziere fällt auch diese Leistung, oder?
Was den Sandfilter angeht, er verklumpt nicht man mus ihn nur Regelmäßig durchspülen hab damit noch keinerlei Probleme gehabt.
Ich hab auch nur gesagt wie ich es gemacht habe und nicht das es das beste ist.
Aber es funktioniert bei mir sehr gut.

gruß

fietje


----------



## Jürgen-V (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schwebstoff-Filter*

hi fietje
jürgen hat eignetlich das gleiche gemeint, wie ich bei meinem ertsen kommentar.
trommelfilter oder fliesfilter gibt es in verschieden größen und können
von 30000ltr- 100000ltr in der stunde filtern. die filterung ist unter 40µm, da würde kein schmutz mehr durchlaufen. das ganze müßte dann über eine bypass geschaltet werden, weil diese durchlaufmengen natürlich für die biofilter vielzu hoch wären. 
verstanden?
wenn du mit deinem sandfilter zufrieden bist, dann las es so wie es ist.


----------



## juergen-b (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schwebstoff-Filter*

hallo liebe/r fietje,

meine antwort bezieht sich rein auf das ursprungs-posting 



> habe einen ca. 6o m3 Schwimmteich. Algen sind im Griff und auch sonst eine feine Sache. Allerdings sind im Wasser Schwebstoffe, welche sich nicht ausfiltern lassen - weil sie zu kllein sind. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Druckfiltern, welche auf der Zirkulationspumpe (läuft 24/7) angeschlossen werden. Bei e.bay gibt es welche mit Watte, oder auch welche mit Kugeln drinnen (Bead).
> Das Wasser ist klar und sauber, allerdings diese Schwebstoffe (schaut häßlich aus nach dem Schwimmen, in der Früh ist wieder alles klar) stören sehr.



und falls du dich angegriffen fühlst ist dies nicht meine absicht - aber ich finde dein eingesetztes und empfohlenes system für die obige problemstellung als ungeeignet und habe lediglich versucht dies sachlich und technisch zu begründen.


----------



## Jürgen-V (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schwebstoff-Filter*

hi jürgen

ich habs jetzt erst gesehen.
zitat jürgen-b


> hallo fietje,
> so mit einweig anrede und namen zum schluß klingt angenehmer.



kann es sein das es sein richtiger name ist (herkunftsland ist holland)?


----------



## Fietje69 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schwebstoff-Filter*

Hallo Ihr!
Nein mein Name ist Axel und ich leben nur in den Niederlanden...
Ich hatte doch geschrieben das Sie KEINEN Druckverlust hat dann muss Sie ja wohl Druck aufbauen, oder?
Diese Rohrpumen sind sicher für den einen oder den anderen die richtige Lösung sein aber wir haben unsere kompl. Filterstation 16m von Teich entfernt stehen so das Sie nicht Stört und da braucht man halt ein wenig Druck.
Ich habe mit meinem Vorschlag auch nicht behauptet das es das beste ist sondern eine Alternative aufgezeigt die auch noch Günstig ist.
Bevor nun wieder fragen zu meinem Filtern kommen:
Wir haben einen Teich mit ca.18.000l Wasser....
Der Sandruckfilter ist für 32m3 Wasser Ausgelegt.....
Der 3fach Kamerfilter für 25m3 Wasser......
Und der Pflanzenfilter keine Ahnung aber ich denke das das wir ausreichende Filterung haben.
Dazu können wir dann auch noch unsere Kanone schalten.
Wir haben Super klares Wasser sehen auch die __ Muscheln auf dem Grund und beinahe keine Schwebstoffe.
Über unseren Fischbesatz möchte ich hier lieber nichts sagen (zwinker) aber der Teich läuft so schon 2 Jahre OHNE PROBLEME!

Grüße

Axel


----------



## CoolNiro (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schwebstoff-Filter*

Warum, hast Du Haie drin ?


----------



## Fietje69 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schwebstoff-Filter*

Lach....
Ne du aber mein Besatz ist nicht so wie er gepredigt wird.....
Das Bild ist habe ich beim Starten der Filter gemacht....

Gruß
Axel
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/files/9/3/7/9/DSCF0036.JPG


----------



## CoolNiro (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schwebstoff-Filter*

Ich hab auch keinen "Predigerbesatz", darum hätte es mich interessiert 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Gusti aus Wien (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schwebstoff-Filter*

Hi,
danke nochmals für die guten Informationen und Tipps.
ich habe drei Bilder hochgeladen hoffentlich in der korrekten Rubrik ¿ (Ironie)
nachträglich. Liebe Grüße und eins chönes Wochenende an Euch !
Herzlichst Gusti


----------



## Digicat (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schwebstoff-Filter*

Servus Gusti

[OT]Ja, du hast die Bilder im richtigen Forum hochgeladen  

Wünsche dir auch ein schönes Wochenende[/OT]


----------



## Fietje69 (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schwebstoff-Filter*

Hallo,

Die Bilder von der Marlow könnt ihr nun bei mir im Profil schonmal sehen.....
auch mit dem Daten....

Axel


----------

